# New and want to plow!!



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

ive been interested in plowing driveways in the neighborhood for the last couple of years now, and i'm thinking about doing it this year since its still early enough to get started. 
i have a 2005 jeep wrangler thats in great condition and i think i'd rather buy a new plow to put on that, as opposed to buying a piece of sh*t old truck with a piece of sh*t old plow.....i want to get the sno-way 22". 
I know nothing about plowing, so any good startup advice would be greatly appreciated. I know you guys deal with newb kids everyday asking the same damn questions, but please give me some hints: WHO, WHAT, WHEN ,WHERE and WHY kind of advice, ya know? 
My jeep is 6 cyl. 4.0l and 4wheel drive....would it be a good idea to put a plow on it? if so, what kind? I just want to do some driveways around the neighborhood to make some easy cash....

well this is all for my first post, my name is Brent and i love this site, and i'd love to learn more about plowing.
Thanks a lot guys & gals.....
-brent


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The Jeep will make an excellent driveway plow, I've used them for 20 years. go for the widest plow you can put on it. when angled, the path a 6' plow will make is not as wide as the jeep. do a search on my other posts as I have covered it all, from mounting the controller to how to get customers. Check out the Jeep thread further down on the page.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Before someone else chimes in read this post to save you a lot of grief!!!pumpkin:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=66052&highlight=newbie

*WELCOME TO THE SITE!!!!!!!*


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

theplowmeister;603912 said:


> The Jeep will make an excellent driveway plow, I've used them for 20 years. go for the widest plow you can put on it. when angled, the path a 6' plow will make is not as wide as the jeep. do a search on my other posts as I have covered it all, from mounting the controller to how to get customers. Check out the Jeep thread further down on the page.


the plowmeister! im happy to see you responded to my post, i've read some of your stuff on here. Thanks a lot dude i'll def. be reading as much as possible (as i have been ) . Also i'd like to say im quite jealous of your jeep and setup.....What do you think i should put on my jeep as far as tires go? and i want a sno-way 22"....probably the 6'8 i suppose? i think thats the largest they can put on my jeep, maybe a 7'...i forget...


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks a lot brothaman, i'll be reading that later on today......for now, its already 6:15am and i'm about to go chase some steelhead down at the river.....the sun will be up soon so i gotta run! later man


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to the site and the wonderful world of snow removal,
The Sno-Way will make a great plow on your Jeep.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Get a Fisher Homesteader. Fisher makes the best plows I wouldn't buy any thing else.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

a fisher? Ive never really looked into them....why would that be better than a snoway? 
i hear snoway is pretty much the best plow....plus i really like the down pressure feature...that would really help out a lot no doubt....

what do you guys think about putting a plow on my 05' jeep in the first place? --as far as wear&tear? Every person i tell says not to, cause itll screw up my jeep pretty bad (but keep in mind the ones who say that dont know much about plowing, though they do make good points)

im just so back and forth on it, i want to plow so damn bad but i just have no idea what i'm truly getting myself into.......what i have in my mind seems too good to be true...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

mercer_me;604457 said:


> Get a Fisher Homesteader. Fisher makes the best plows I wouldn't buy any thing else.


Did you ever buy a Plow for your truck.... or a truck for that matter?

What kind off Fisher do you have on the at ATV you play around with?

Remember

If you keep your brand blinders to tight
As you're plowing on into the night
that you could do better
In miserable weather
If you could see to your left and your right


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I get about 30k miles and about 60 days of HARD 4weeling and 1,500 driveways plowed before I have to start with F end work. some of my F end stuff lasts for 100K (Ball joints)

go to the jeep thread and ask that question. answers from ford, chevy and dodge arnt worth much for Jeeps. (now I'm in trouble)

If want the jeep to last forever park it in the garage anything else will wear it out.

JMO


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

right, i know maintenance is a part of it, but what i dont want to do is tear my new and nice jeep to shreds all over some extra spending money from plowing driveways. Its my only car and if i somehow raise the money for the plow, installation, and probably new tires, i definitely dont have money laying around to throw into fixing all kinds of problems....yeah i'll make some good money plowing, but i dont want to have to throw ALL of it back into my jeep and plow...i'd like to make a bit of a profit, obviously. (And when i'm off duty, my jeep will be inside a garage)

basically my main concern is: will plowing driveways with my jeep destroy it? 
also keep in mind my monthly payments just to have the jeep are very expensive as it is...


----------



## ultimatetrucks (Sep 24, 2008)

Sounds to me like you better stay in bed and get a good night of sleep cause anything unexpected could happen and cost you money remember backing out of a drive in the dark and bam you back over the neighbors mailbox or vehicle parked in street trust me things sneek up on you its dark and your in unfamilar territory. Go buy a 4-wheeler or a Polaris ranger and cab it and plow your heart out then you don't have to worry about tearing up your only wheels and you have something to plow with and if it dosen't work out then you can sell that instead of a plow you owe more on than it is worth as it is used and used people want cheap as they can't finance used as they can new. Not wanting to be harsh but something to think about.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

ultimatetrucks;605094 said:


> Sounds to me like you better stay in bed and get a good night of sleep cause anything unexpected could happen and cost you money remember backing out of a drive in the dark and bam you back over the neighbors mailbox or vehicle parked in street trust me things sneek up on you its dark and your in unfamilar territory. Go buy a 4-wheeler or a Polaris ranger and cab it and plow your heart out then you don't have to worry about tearing up your only wheels and you have something to plow with and if it dosen't work out then you can sell that instead of a plow you owe more on than it is worth as it is used and used people want cheap as they can't finance used as they can new. Not wanting to be harsh but something to think about.


Spoken from experience?


----------



## ultimatetrucks (Sep 24, 2008)

Spoken from experience? 



Been plowing for 17 years was raised in a family that plows and I own a company that sells Hiniker Plows Ultimate Trucks Plus!!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

My current Jeep 2000 wrangler has 125K my last Jeep had 250K Both Jeeps plowed every winter. a minimum of 60 drives per storm. so it's not going to destroy it. But then Ive seen people destroy a brand new jeep in 1 mile of off roading.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

ultimatetrucks;605094 said:


> Sounds to me like you better stay in bed and get a good night of sleep cause anything unexpected could happen and cost you money remember backing out of a drive in the dark and bam you back over the neighbors mailbox or vehicle parked in street trust me things sneek up on you its dark and your in unfamilar territory. Go buy a 4-wheeler or a Polaris ranger and cab it and plow your heart out then you don't have to worry about tearing up your only wheels and you have something to plow with and if it dosen't work out then you can sell that instead of a plow you owe more on than it is worth as it is used and used people want cheap as they can't finance used as they can new. Not wanting to be harsh but something to think about.


screw all of that man i want to throw a nice snoway on my jeep to battle snow with and plow the sh*t out of driveways across my city....i love the sounds of it and everything about it but i'm just being hesitant and worried since its all a brand new thing to me...but i got the drive for it man, trust me. I think i should just grow the balls (and find some cash) and get me a plow and get busy...i was also considering just getting hired with a landscaping company that plows and just plow for them this year to learn the tricks and such but who knows....


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

theplowmeister;605181 said:


> My current Jeep 2000 wrangler has 125K my last Jeep had 250K Both Jeeps plowed every winter. a minimum of 60 drives per storm. so it's not going to destroy it. But then Ive seen people destroy a brand new jeep in 1 mile of off roading.


thats reassuring man, thanks


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

I haven't seen it mentioned yet, get INSURANCE! There goes another $1-$2k.  Your standard auto insurance WILL NOT cover anything you damage. There goes any profit if something happens and you scrape down the side of a customers' Escalade!


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

Lifted4x4Astro;605503 said:


> I haven't seen it mentioned yet, get INSURANCE! There goes another $1-$2k.  Your standard auto insurance WILL NOT cover anything you damage. There goes any profit if something happens and you scrape down the side of a customers' Escalade!


what, plowing insurance? do i just go through my regular auto insurance company for that? Cant i just add something to a disclaimer ?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

You will need commercial auto insurance........


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

BRENTMAN;605713 said:


> what, plowing insurance? do i just go through my* regular auto insurance* company for that? Cant i just add something to a disclaimer ?


I know Progressive has commercial ins,but they will try to get you to put ALL your vehicles on the same policy, btw it has a mileage radius on it!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

BRENTMAN;605713 said:


> what, plowing insurance? do i just go through my regular auto insurance company for that? Cant i just add something to a disclaimer ?


No one can sign away their right to sue, particularly if you are violating the law. Which you would be, you'd be driving with out auto insurance. Your insurance company will have no liability if you're doing "labor for hire" with the truck with out a commercial poilicy.

Also think about general liability insurance.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

erkoehler;605719 said:


> You will need commercial auto insurance........


what, just to plow some neighbors driveways to make some cash on the side? 
Lets say i'm backing out of my driveway tonight and i hit my neighbors car, i already have insurance thatll cover that....hows it any different if i'm just clearing their driveway of snow?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BRENTMAN;606659 said:


> what, just to plow some neighbors driveways to make some cash on the side?
> Lets say i'm backing out of my driveway tonight and i hit my neighbors car, i already have insurance thatll cover that....hows it any different if i'm just clearing their driveway of snow?


Wrong you are working Or engaged in snowplowing working for money with your truck.
You will need commercial liability INS.

Even for that one drive, no matter the price you charge.

Next do have your business set up IE an LLC.

If not you are a scam artist dream...
Think false injury claim. heck a real injury claim and every thing you own could be gone...

 money does not come cheap.


----------



## bharry20 (Mar 8, 2007)

Make sure and read the fine print on your insurance policy. I know for a fact that Progressive Ins doesn't cover vehicles equipped with snow plows PERIOD, working for money or not. As soon as you hang a plow off the front the policy is knull and void. That applys to the run of the mill road insurance, not sure if they offer anything else. I didn't bother asking after i pulled in to the local office here to shop around and the agent pointed that detail out to me. my responce to that was :salute: goodbye.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

BRENTMAN;606659 said:


> what, just to plow some neighbors driveways to make some cash on the side?
> Lets say i'm backing out of my driveway tonight and i hit my neighbors car, i already have insurance thatll cover that....hows it any different if i'm just clearing their driveway of snow?


YOU ARE COLLECTING MONEY FOR SERVICE!! So if you go to the doctor sould they charge the same for giving you a few stitches as reseting your broken arm? There is more risk in reseting your arm so they charge more. Risk=reward If you were backing out of a drive way once to go to work the insurance company has one chance of you backing into someone. If you clean ten driveways and back out of each one twice the insurance company now has a multiplyer of 21 times, once for the time you left your drive and the 20 times you backed up while plowing.



SnoFarmer;606690 said:


> money does not come cheap.


Yes it does, you gave me the winning lotto numbers for $5 bucks


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

BRENTMAN;605274 said:


> screw all of that man i want to throw a nice snoway on my jeep to battle snow with and plow the sh*t out of driveways across my city....


Sounds like you want to do more than just your neighbors driveway. 

[/QUOTE]



BRENTMAN;605274 said:


> i was also considering just getting hired with a landscaping company that plows and just plow for them this year to learn the tricks and such but who knows....


Your best idea yet.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ducatirider944;606737
Yes it does said:


> Really I thought I was buying "tree huger bunny lover tags"?
> I filled those tags is there a bag limit or can i get some more?...


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

SnoFarmer;606808 said:


> Really I thought I was buying "tree huger bunny lover tags"?
> I filled those tags is there a bag limit or can i get some more?...


Unlimited buy as many as you want. They are kinda like **** roaches, but the gov't wants the tag price!


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

bharry20;606733 said:


> Make sure and read the fine print on your insurance policy.I know for a fact that Progressive Ins doesn't cover vehicles equipped with snow plows PERIOD,
> 
> Not true as I have had progressive for last 5 years (send me your e-mail and I am more than willing to send you a copy of my policy!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## bharry20 (Mar 8, 2007)

Your missing my point. I was just advising people to be aware of the fine print! There is no need to convince me that Progressive Ins covers pows or not, as I am happy with my current insurer and am not interested in switching. What do I know anway, I only watched the lady at the company pull the book off the shelf, look it up, turn the book to me and point to the section the explained it.  So once again to summerize, just make sure you konw the fine print, that why it is called fine print, it's a long drawn out bunch of words put there so if you do the slightest thing wrong they can wash their hands of it and walk away!


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

bharry20;607073 said:


> Your missing my point
> 
> No, We all understood your point, "read the fine print"
> 
> ...


__________


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

so great another 1 or 2 grand for this, ontop of the 4 grand for the new snoway/installation and also another several hundred for some good tires plus stocking up on parts here and there......this whole idea has turned into a complete pile of ******** 
i'll prob be putting apps in at landscaping companies......


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome to the world of plowing snow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

Welcome to the real world! Sometimes you have to earn your money! ussmileyflag It's not simply just because I have a plow I can make thousands with no expense to me.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

ultimate,

since you sell hinikers, why isn't a 6' back drag c- plow available for a jeep? or will I need to fit with 7' and beef front suspension to 2,500 lbs or just add tbrins


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

train wreck


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

BRENTMAN;607131 said:


> so great another 1 or 2 grand for this, ontop of the 4 grand for the new snoway/installation and also another several hundred for some good tires plus stocking up on parts here and there......this whole idea has turned into a complete pile of ********
> i'll prob be putting apps in at landscaping companies......


I congratulate you! You have graduated. You have seen that that pot of gold at the end of the rainbow is really just a crumpled up rolo wrapper. There is good money in plowing, but you need to know what you are doing before you go out on your own. Having a bank account with some money in it for unexpected things is a plus too! Your stock at making it in the snow industry over time just doubled by coming to the conclusion that you should go learn the business first. You need to apologize to snofarmer though, he was really looking forward to taking his frying pan out from underneath his pillow! :salute::salute:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ducatirider944;607702 said:


> You need to apologize to snofarmer though, he was really looking forward to taking his frying pan out from underneath his pillow! :salute::salute:


I was just oiling it up lolol
But you guys seamed to have this under controll

To make money you need to spend money.

"i was also considering just getting hired with a landscaping company that plows and just plow for them this year to learn the tricks and such but who knows..."

The best idea so far.
Get in as an employee then your under his Insurance.
If you become a subcontractor you will have the same cost as being out on your own and you'll make less money.

Good to see that you now realize it's not easy being in business.
The learning curve is very steep in a year or two you will be ready to go out on your own and how knows you just might make it.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

at least my snowblower is bad*ss......i'm still looking forward to clearing my driveway with that...its pretty fun...wooptydooo


----------



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

Great forum everyone!
I have never plowed before but am putting an 8" blizzard on my f350 this winter and have a contract to do 15 small multi residential buildings (only 3 have parking lots and thats 30 spots max in one).
I plan on having a blower in the back and some shovels.
For salt application I was going to use a walk behind spreader (10' radius) so I can access the box for the blower?
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

welp it turns out i'm going to go through with putting a plow on my wrangler afterall, my mother is going to help me out with the whole financing part, as well as the insurance. I may join a fleet, may not. Gotta start small. The good thing is, my uncle is a welder and he knows a thing or two about what i want to do, he did it when he was my age. And lets say this doesnt work out (which im 99% sure it will work out) then at least ill be able to sell my new snoway for damn near what i paid for it, and the value of my wrangler is high....Uncle says if it doesnt work out, i'll be able to get my money back. But thats not the real point...its just some assurance. The point is i'm sick of being back and forth and not taking any chances at opportunities, i need income, ive found something i want to do, i have the means, so i'm going for it. Count me in guys. i'll be posting a sh<it load from now on. I wish there was a Snoway dealer in cleveland, ohio thats closer to me than mayfield rd.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

ultimatetrucks;605112 said:


> Spoken from experience?
> 
> Been plowing for 17 years was raised in a family that plows and I own a company that sells Hiniker Plows Ultimate Trucks Plus!!


i might be buying a hiniker plow, perhaps you can beat the price, no? 
4300 after installation and tax................................


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

My advice is to 1.Get insurance 2.Get a used plow (a 7' meyers ?) 3. Find a crew to sub-contract for and *LEARN *everything you can about the biz. It aint for everybody and if you decide to bail at least you can limit your investment. Good luck.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

FordFisherman;650058 said:


> My advice is to 1.Get insurance 2.Get a used plow (a 7' meyers ?) 3. Find a crew to sub-contract for and *LEARN *everything you can about the biz. It aint for everybody and if you decide to bail at least you can limit your investment. Good luck.


Turns out my mom is helping me with the insurance, got that out of the way, and shes also helping me finance a new plow, so nvm an old used one.....i just may try to subcontract with a crew, but we'll see how it goes. thanks for your advice, now i just have to find a damn snoway 22


----------

